# Talent Contest!



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

really? nobody?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

freestyle 1:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Freestyle 2:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Freestyle 3, last one:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

well, it looks like it'll be an easy win for you nokota...lol


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

haha yeah xD


----------

